# Jazz win



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

No really they did. The jazz won.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I am just trying to figure out why the Jazz didn't sign Garrett two weeks ago. I know it is only one game, but it was blatantly obvious that he is better than both John Lucas III and Jamaal Tinsley....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

The Millers are going to give Corbin another contract extension for that win...Yay!!!-()/-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What I regret with the Jazz, is Vegas had the O/U win total at 30 before the season started. I so wish I had drained the 401K on the under.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> What I regret with the Jazz, is Vegas had the O/U win total at 30 before the season started. I so wish I had drained the 401K on the under.


Current odds are at 27.5

I double dog dare ya.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

OKEE said:


> No really they did. The jazz won.


Yep, miracles really do happen. I'll remember last night when I'm filling out next years big game application.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well the jazz lost last night to the one team they've won so far, the shorebirds. I I I I mean pelicans:mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Current odds are at 27.5
> 
> I double dog dare ya.


Right now, they are 1-12. And for a full season, that projects out to 6.3 wins. It could be a record-setting year by the Jazz.

Jabari Parker - get ready to come to Utah!


----------

